# Wanton Waste



## ripline (Oct 18, 2005)

I know a person who is a very avid duck and deer hunter who is also quite succesful. The person told me that the taste of all wild game was repulsive so averything he gets is fed to the dogs.:SHOCKED: I couldn't believe what I was hearing. 
Is this wanton waste???


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

This is a joke right?
Tell him I got some wanton fecal waste for him to be inserted upside his head beings he ain't got no brains up there
I can understand if he doesn't like it and donated it for the hungary or a needy family,but to feed it to the dogs.....to call him an idiot is an understatement.

To answer your question yes it is wasteful very wasteful


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The wanton waste law for waterfowl only says you have to make a good faith effort to retrieve your waterfowl and include them in your bag limit. It doesn't say you have to eat it.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

After many years of being a moderator on a hunting eMail list sometimes a msg will stand out. This does not sound right but on the off chance that it is legit I will mention something related.

One of the better Lake St. Clair Walleye fishermen that I know had a dislike for the taste of fish, any fish and all fish, even Walleye. But, he loved to go fishing and would be one of the first ones out on the lake/river in the spring and quit fishing when the Alter Rd. ramp iced in.

He often released the Walleye he caught but often enough he would bring some home. These were given to a couple of friends who did not fish or to a single parent household down the street or to a recent immigrant family who were still getting on their feet in their new country.

But, the donations would have stopped permanently if one of those people had given prime Walleye fillets to their pet.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26867


----------



## ripline (Oct 18, 2005)

Is this act against Federal or State Law??


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As it pertains to waterfowl it is both a state and federal violation. All waterfowl laws are duel violations and double jeopardy doesn't count in those situations.


----------



## ripline (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank You!!


----------



## WAR EAGLE (Apr 7, 2006)

On that wanton waste law, do you have to count birds that you are unable to retrieve in your bag limit for the day, or only the ones that you are able to retrieve. That seems like it's worded kinda funny. How do you CO's interpret that wording?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

WAR EAGLE said:


> On that wanton waste law, do you have to count birds that you are unable to retrieve in your bag limit for the day, or only the ones that you are able to retrieve. That seems like it's worded kinda funny. How do you CO's interpret that wording?


The ones that are are retrieved, yes.


----------

